# One way to capture content from Directv2Pc and keep it.



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

I had been familiar with this program for its uses in recording games. I was able to record every show with adjustable frame rates. The program isn't free but its got a trial but it may be what some are looking for until D* comes out with a block.

Called Fraps give it a shot.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

This subject was talked about before and informed that it wasn't something that DBS wanted to start going into on here. I'd PM a mod and see what the stance is about this before posting more information on it.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

While useful, there is a reason Directv is not letting us simply record content directly off the DVRs. It all has to do with content licensing from the content owners (not Directv) and is illegal to do without consent. (the fair use recording is already used recording to the DVR...)


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Their are probably other sites and forums that will allow this but DBS isn't one of them.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I could have sworn this thread was closed two hours ago...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Not to mention D2PC sucks up all the power in a pc.. would take a very fast one to capture at the same time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. Stay away from discussion involving Copyright violation .. Thank You.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

IcedOmega13 said:


> I had been familiar with this program for its uses in recording games. I was able to record every show with adjustable frame rates. The program isn't free but its got a trial but it may be what some are looking for until D* comes out with a block.
> 
> Called Fraps give it a shot.


They won't block it - its a PC equivalent of sticking a camcorder in front of your hdtv. Sure - you can do it - but why bother ?


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

houskamp said:


> Not to mention D2PC sucks up all the power in a pc.. would take a very fast one to capture at the same time.


ah didn't know the legalities of it all. and yes fast computer. look at my signature


----------



## jmrwiseguy (Jul 10, 2007)

Fraps can record the directv2pc gui but when you play a recording it just records a black screen with jagged lines. It only seems to record the audio correctly, however. I would guess that dtv doesn't use directx or opengl to play the video since that is what fraps intercepts.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

jmrwiseguy said:


> Fraps can record the directv2pc gui but when you play a recording it just records a black screen with jagged lines. It only seems to record the audio correctly, however. I would guess that dtv doesn't use directx or opengl to play the video since that is what fraps intercepts.


wasn't the case with me, I was able to record anthying I played at 30 fps with audio. possibly your settings.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> They won't block it - its a PC equivalent of sticking a camcorder in front of your hdtv. Sure - you can do it - but why bother ?


Bingo. This is a novelty.


----------



## jmrwiseguy (Jul 10, 2007)

IcedOmega13 said:


> wasn't the case with me, I was able to record anthying I played at 30 fps with audio. possibly your settings.


I stand corrected -- after reading your post I tried different video settings and found that for me the default 30fps didn't work but setting it to 29.97 did. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

